# Discount MAC, Fakes?



## Paramnesia (Feb 7, 2010)

I noticed the other day there was MAC lipsticks for $15 at one of those discount perfume places. I don't normally wear lipstick so I won't be buying any but just thought I'd mention it to you girls and hear your opinions. This was in Geelong.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 7, 2010)

Which shop was it?


----------



## RachaelP (Feb 7, 2010)

You can compare real vs fake here: How to spot fake cosmetics (MAC, Nars, Bobbi Brown) on eBay


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 9, 2010)

It was a discount perfume stand in one of the malls. I just noticed them the other day, I don't want to buy any was just surprised they'd be selling MAC.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 9, 2010)

discount perfume... I have a Homer Simpson moment each time I hear those two words together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL!!

I prob would have staye away from the MAC too, though I'm sure I would have had a good look too - curiosity and all that jazz


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 9, 2010)

If you see them again I'd quiz the stand owner as to where they came from and then scrutinize the product. You know heaps about MAC so you'd surely be able to spot a fake, then I'd report them to MAC HQ Australia. 

Fakes really piss me off


----------



## Jade M (Feb 9, 2010)

If you want you can p/message me with the details and I will pass them on. Last week I reported a 'MAC' sale that was being promoted on a facebook group to HO and it got forwarded to the authorities for investigation - as it was most likely either stolen or counterfeit.


----------



## pinklemonade (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_If you want you can p/message me with the details and I will pass them on. Last week I reported a 'MAC' sale that was being promoted on a facebook group to HO and it got forwarded to the authorities for investigation - as it was most likely either stolen or counterfeit._

 
Hahah, I did this too, probably for the same group!

Basically unless you buy from a department store counter or MAC store or MAC website, you are taking a risk, as 90% of the 'MAC' elsewhere is counterfeit. MAC does not wholesale.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jade M I'll pm you when I get more details on the place, I can't even remember what its called. 

I assumed they'd be fake, I wouldn't buy from those stands anyway.


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

its disappointing many places sell FAKE MAC and other cosmetics when others actually do sell the real stuff. 
  	i had it happen to me once and it wasn't nice. got my money back afterall.


----------



## armandina (Jul 19, 2012)

I bought some MAC from Catchoftheday and I think it was fake


----------



## Celeste-maree (Oct 7, 2012)

They are everywhere! Especially on eBay, but there are ways of telling if its fake or not


----------

